# Fluorocarbon on a spinning reel?



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Good idea? Any advice? I don't have the ability to drag it behind a boat to untwist. I want to try it out. Thanks in advance

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I use 6lb test for trout on a spinning reel and its not too bad I just pay close attention to what I'm doing 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

47dipseydivers said:


> I use 6lb test for trout on a spinning reel and its not too bad I just pay close attention to what I'm doing


I debated whether or not to even post about this because a lot of people are probably going to disagree with me. If you want to try fluoro who am I to discourage you but my experience with fluoro on a spinning reel has not been good. First of all I don't want to have to think about what my equipment is doing. I want to relax and enjoy a day on the water. I couldn't even do this with a very good mono. Sooner or later it would twist up around the bail or rod tip and fluoro has a tendency to be harder to work with. Secondly it's my belief the line has very little influence on a bite, especially with the small diameter of today's superlines. In Ohio's stained waters I don't believe a fish can see a thin dark green line anyway. I use Berkely's Nanofil on spinning gear and it behaves flawlessly. If you're set on fluoro you'll probably buy a spool and if it doesn't work out you'll do a little research and try another brand, going up in price and maybe a third brand going higher in price. That's what I usually do when experimenting. I suggest trying Nanofil and if it doesn't fill your needs then start experimenting. You could save yourself a lot of money.
Just my .02. Let the dissenting begin.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree with ya shaggy theirs only one place I use it what I meant by pay attention is I'll stop the line when it hits the water and I don't have much trouble my wife used it and fought it the whole time and hated it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Shaggy I have a diff post about nanofil in a diff topic but i used it today for the first time. I have to switch to the green for starters and it seemed to twist a lot? knots worked Fine. Had trouble with double palomar it got sloppy easy. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

fluoro works great,as long as you dont overfill your spool,and you put it on your spool correctly.you dont have to drag it behind your boat as long as you spool it on your reel the same way it was on the spool.in other words,dont spool it strait out from you,but rather laying flat. this should be done with any line if loading a spinning reel.after being tight on the line spool it holds its memory to a degree,so you want it to lay the same on your reel.that said,the only real advantage in my opinion is its low visibility.i only use it when fishing clear water,or high pressure fishing situations.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

JMLaceUp said:


> Shaggy I have a diff post about nanofil in a diff topic but i used it today for the first time. I have to switch to the green for starters and it seemed to twist a lot? knots worked Fine. Had trouble with double palomar it got sloppy easy.


Tying any knot in any of the superlines can be difficult because they are so limp they don't hold their shape well when you make a loop, etc. The double Palomar can be especially tough but gets a little easier with practice. As far as the line twisting I have had absolutely no issues and I don't even use a swivel. Maybe you didn't spool it correctly or maybe your baits are at fault. They say not closing the bail by hand can add to the problem. Once you identify the problem I think you'll love it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Tying any knot in any of the superlines can be difficult because they are so limp they don't hold their shape well when you make a loop, etc. The double Palomar can be especially tough but gets a little easier with practice. As far as the line twisting I have had absolutely no issues and I don't even use a swivel. Maybe you didn't spool it correctly or maybe your baits are at fault. They say not closing the bail by hand can add to the problem. Once you identify the problem I think you'll love it.


I was using Nanofil. I changed it out because the line was soooooo visible. Also, it had some twist to it, but it NEVER did tangle our get wind knots in it. I used a swivel with it but just want able to get comfortable with it I guess? Good line, just not for me.....

Mr. A


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i tried the vanish line a couple of times and just didnt like the line. i didnt have that much trouble with line twist. but when i filled my reels i would lay the spool flat and start filling the reel. as i filled the reel the line would still start to twist after a few yrds, then i would turn the spool over and start filling the reel untill the twists in the line was gone, then i would turn the spool back over. and i kept pressure on the line with my finger and thumb to keep the twists from going on the reel.

but even if you have the line coming off the spool and going on the reel in the same direction there are more twists on you reel than on the spool because the reel spool is so much smaller than the spool of line. and after a few yards the line will twist up. and by turning the spool over it gives the line a chance to catch up with the reel.

if you do end up with twisted line you dont need a boat to fix it. just find you a flowing stream and let your line out down the stream with the bare line. wait a few minutes and then slowly reel the line back in putting slight pressure on the line with your finger and thumb. good luck to you. and above all elce this is just an opinion. but if i need fluro i will use mono line then tie on a leader of fluro with a blood knot or uni to uni.
sherman


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd have to agree with Shaggy on the Nanofil being the bomb for spinning gear line. It's all I use now on my spinning gear, no matter what I'm fishing for. I use no swivels of any kind, no line twist, and have never broken the line, ....yet. If you are worried about Nanofil being pricey, fill your spool about half way with a mono backer, use a double albright knot, or blood knot to your Nanofil and fill the other 75 yards or so with Nanofil. That way one 150 yard spool will fill either 2 reels, or one reel twice. I doubt you will ever need to let out more than about 75 yards of line.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Price isn't a prob. What's the trick to get spinners or cranks with trebles through the loop on a palomar. I was using a trilene knot and it wasn't slipping. Might stick to it. Gonna give the green nanofil a shot. That white is like a sore thumb

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

JMLaceUp said:


> Price isn't a prob. What's the trick to get spinners or cranks with trebles through the loop on a palomar. I was using a trilene knot and it wasn't slipping. Might stick to it. Gonna give the green nanofil a shot. That white is like a sore thumb


Yep those treble hooks are a real pain in the a$$ with the Palomar knot. I use a snap for everything but I only have one hard bait in my tackle box, two colors of the Red-Eye Shad, and I only use spinners that have the line tie looped around and closed off. I fish jigs and plastics 95% of the time so the Palomar knot is no problem for me with a snap. But like I said earlier I don't want to have any problems with my equipment when I'm on the water.


----------



## E72 (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad I saw this thread. Bought some spider wire 6lb for my light set up. That stuff twisted up on me real bad . I'm going to try the nano.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> i tried the vanish line a couple of times and just didnt like the line. i didnt have that much trouble with line twist. but when i filled my reels i would lay the spool flat and start filling the reel. as i filled the reel the line would still start to twist after a few yrds, then i would turn the spool over and start filling the reel untill the twists in the line was gone, then i would turn the spool back over. and i kept pressure on the line with my finger and thumb to keep the twists from going on the reel.
> 
> but even if you have the line coming off the spool and going on the reel in the same direction there are more twists on you reel than on the spool because the reel spool is so much smaller than the spool of line. and after a few yards the line will twist up. and by turning the spool over it gives the line a chance to catch up with the reel.
> 
> ...


the main problem is vanish sucks.enough said.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

JMLaceUp said:


> Price isn't a prob. What's the trick to get spinners or cranks with trebles through the loop on a palomar. I was using a trilene knot and it wasn't slipping. Might stick to it. Gonna give the green nanofil a shot. That white is like a sore thumb
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Make the overhand knot loop about the size of a softball before pulling it tight, that way it's easy to tie onto crank baits etc.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Tried fluro years ago on a crappie rod. It tends to sink, so when using a float it made the hook sets difficult. Took it off next day.

Pretty much just use it for leader when walleye fishing is all now.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Every line is going to get twist in it on a spinning reel. Even if you put it on reel right, it's still going to twist, eventually. The design of the reel and the manner in which line goes on to the spool breeds line twist. It's the nature of the beast. It just doesn't show as easily on very supple lines, like Nanofil, or braided lines. 

Fluorocarbon line and spinning reels don't mix well. That's not to say it can't be used on spinning gear. I use it on all of my spinning rods. You just have to use the right kind, and the right size of fluorocarbon line. I've tried a bunch of different kinds of fluorocarbon lines on spinning gear. There are only two that I have found that handle well enough for spinning gear. Either Seaguar InvizX, or Seaguar Tatsu. Seaguar InvizX is IMO just like using a regular nylon mono. Not in the way it handles, but in the amount of stretch it has. It stretches as much as nylon mono, it doesn't handle nearly as well, and it costs more than twice as much. 

Seaguar Tatsu is by far the best handling fluorocarbon for spinning gear that I have ever tried. It's pricey though. $40 for a 200 yard spool. It handles better than InvizX (but not as well as a limp nylon mono) it has less stretch than InvizX or regular mono. It's way more abrasion resistant than either InvizX or regular mono. It's also way more sensitive than the others. It's a great line. 

As far as what size line to use, that really depends on the diameter of the spool on your reel. A good way that I have found to figure out what size fluorocarbon line to use on a spinning reel is to go by the line capacity of the reel. They usually rate them for 3 different sized lines. The middle size line your reel is rated for, would be the highest test fluorocarbon line I would use. For instance, if a reel is rated for...... 6 lb test 180 yards/8 lb. test 140 yards, 10 lb. test 120 yards. 8 lb. test would be the heaviest weight fluorocarbon line I would use on that reel. 

Do you have to pay attention to your line when using fluorocarbon on spinning gear. Of course you do. But it's not as much of a pain in the butt as some would lead you to believe. It becomes second nature.


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

I've tried Seaguar Red Label, Triple Fish, BPS flouro, and Stren 100% flouro and have had trouble with all on Pfleuger President size 30 reels. Trying Suffix Castable Flouro this spring, hopefully will have better luck. However I'd bet I'll end up back once again to 10lb power pro with flouro leaders.


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

I use Trilene flouro the green color line on my spinning gear. For some reason it's more manageable than the clear color Trilene flouro line. Make sure you stay with in the suggested line weight for your spool and don't overfill your spool.


----------



## Shru (Aug 4, 2012)

I was using Seaguar Red Label 4 lb test last year in the flouro...
But i have swithced to dam tectan 2.2 and 3.1 lb mono anymore.


----------

